# Hello



## ChiSao (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, I think.  Someone dropped me an email after I bought the Super-DMZ, great stuff, so I came here. Check out IronMag.com. 
 I have plenty of AAS on hand, but I'm sure I can't list them here or I'll get fired. Damn first day on the job.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

ChiSao, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

yoooooooo

welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ChiSao (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys.  I've been out of town for a month or more just got back.   I thank you all for the warm welcomes and I'll try my best not to put up any idiot postings.


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We hope you liked the Super DMZ.  Great product.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 10, 2012)

*Wow!*



Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.  We hope you liked the Super DMZ.  Great product.



The DMZ is awesome stuff!  I've been using the DMZ at two weeks spurts to allow for strength building of my ligaments and tendons.  I don't want to hear anything popping nor see an ER!
I try not to look at folks looking at me when I train, but I get the "Huh Huh" looks!  And the "You've got to be taking something because you wasn't like this last I saw you" looks.
I hope to buy enough to last for a least one year.  I'm sure there are still some bottles out there.  BTW, is there something comparable to DMZ if I can't find anymore on the WEB?  Thanks


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 10, 2012)

Alinshop said:


> welcome



Hey, how's it going Alinshop?


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 10, 2012)

Spraynpray said:


> Welcome to the board



Thank You


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jul 10, 2012)

I Thank all of you!


----------



## Zen (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey


----------

